# In need of mom friends.



## MamaOfthree86 (Sep 8, 2021)

I just wanted to share if anyone is interested that there this app that helps you connect and chat with moms locally that has same interests. Would love to connect with you if anyone is interested in creating friendship.
https://peanut.app.link/yFFNmrsF7eb
They have a bump buddies feature, It connects you with local women due around the same time in a local area. I was able to meet a mom on there when I was pregnant and now the babies are best of friends.


----------

